# Anti-establishment attitude



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

@recycled_lube_oil Oh I do my job, and do it well. What I don't do so well is mouthing corporate mantras, dressing in snazzy designer clothes, or blindly following orders. I prefer to think for myself rather than doing things like everyone else, nor do I play the stupid political games so very common (and so very necessary to advance) in an office environment. I typically rely on work performance to secure raises and promotions, which has historically served me well in smaller companies. Not so much in the corporate world, surprise...


----------

